# Netbeans + Maven: default pom Inhalt



## Kababär (28. Apr 2017)

Hi,

gibt es unter Netbeans eine Möglichkeit, die automatisch generierte pom.xml einer Maven JavaFX App zu ändern? In der von Netbeans erstellten pom.xml ist immer das mojo-Plugin enthalten, was beim Ausführen meiner java-Dateien oder main-Klassen zu Prblemen führt.

Kann ich die default pom.xml irgendwo ändern?


----------



## Tobse (28. Apr 2017)

NetBeans hat doch so eine Template-Verwaltung. Habe jetzt schon länger nichtmehr mir NetBeans gearbeitet, daher kann ich dir leider keinen Menüpfad geben. Aber das Feature gibts. In den Templates steht doch normalerweise auch drin, wo man die anpassen kann, oder?

Dort müsste irgendwo sicherlich auch die pom.xml für JavaFX hinterlegt sein. Da kannst du sie deinen Wünschen nach anpassen.


----------



## Kababär (28. Apr 2017)

Die Templates sind nur Shortcuts für Code Templates. Dort kann man nicht das default pom ändern, sondern nur weitere Code Templates hinzufügen.


----------

